# sharp pain in chest



## Guest (Jul 8, 1999)

does anyone get sharp pains in there chest and does anyone pain get worse around that time of the month. thank-you.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 1999)

I have found that my symptoms are worse around that time of the month. I have always joked that I have a good ovary and a bad ovary because one month, I slide by without even knowing I am going to start and then the next month is like BAM!!!! It hits hard and so does my fibro--


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 1999)

I get sharp pains in my chest. They come out of nowhere and only hurt when I breathe. Luckily they only last a few minutes. I've gotten these ever since I was a teenager-way before I had any pain from fibro. Chest pain is a symptom or should I say is related to fibro.


----------

